# Join the Badland's Bass Bandits Today!



## dakotakidbassmaster (Feb 17, 2007)

The Badland's Bass Bandits is the best fishing club that I have ever been a part of. We currently have 20 total members from Bismark, Mandan, Minot, Dickinson, Williston, and South Dakota area. All the tournaments for the 2007 season are centrally located in the heart of North Dakota. This definely helps everyone with travel expenses. We will be fishing seven club tournaments this year. Anglers will compete for the covenant Angler of the Year title that is decided by a points system. Our club also gives out many other awards such as; Team of the year(new), rookie of the year,horizon awards,big bass award, and bag buster award, and let's not forget the chance to win the Classic Championship held in September! The purpose for this club is to teach others how to bass fish,become a better bassfisherman, meet other bass anglers, and just plain have FUN. Last year during our tournaments anglers would help each other out on what the fish were biting on! You won't get that any where else during tournament competition. If you are interested in joining email Paul Reinbold at [email protected]


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a member and its a blast. Meet new people and learn a lot about other techniques. I plan on fishing all tournys this year. Last year I could only make around 3 because of work.

Fish hard n/ release


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

what other information can you give? do you have regular meetings? I think if you guys made a website that would be a big boost for the club!


----------

